# anywhere to wade for trout?



## michigan made (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys! i'm a fly fisherman from around the area and haven't ever bothered with trout fishing down here close to home yet. I'm wanting to try to head out and do some fishing this weekend but i have NO CLUE where there may be wadeable water. i'm looking at possibly the pinkney rec area, or other parts of the huron. any and all trips would be GREAT! i was on the Au Sable this last weekend and i'm just itching to get back out!


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Fly fishing the Huron for smallies is a better way to spend your time in the South East.. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just a heads up... NO ONE will be handing names out for you. Do some leg work

Poppin tags!


----------



## michigan made (Dec 13, 2011)

i was getting the feeling no one wanted to give advise. too many people wanting to fish trout closer to home. its too bad really. dont have that problem at all up north. i'll head out and go for a walk on saturday and make a day of finding some wadeable trout waters. i'll start in dexter and try to get to the waterloo and pinkney rec areas. hey... maybe i'll find some shrooms too!


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Just not much trout fishin in the area... however the smallie fishin is world class

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Michigan Made,

There are not a lot of trout streams in your area, but Paint Creek just NW of Rodchester for about 5 miles north starting at Tienken road is a fly only stretch. If anyone asks, tell them "No One" told you about it. Good Luck!

If you ever come up to the NW part of the state, let me know and I'll send you a PM with a couple of spots to check out.

After I posted my comment above, I saw you were from Hillsdale so if that is true, I wouldn't drive 125 miles to Paint Creek when Hastings is only 90 miles away and has some good fishing espially earlier in the year. There are a couple of streams withing 50 miles more to the west, but I'm not at liberty to give up that information because a friend showed them to me.


----------



## CreekFisherman (Jan 17, 2012)

Check out the Paint in Oakland. Zalls Zi'm Zayin


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

The Grand River has some good opportunities, especially on tribs. There are a few really good books that can suggest some of them. Many libraries have copies to check out. North of GR, the Rogue, lotta water in Michigan. Hunting it out is half the fun. Well, maybe 10%...


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Check out the kzoo system. Too... some trout in there

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Just an FYI for people reading this thread...

Paint Creek does have hear restrictions on it from Gunn Road down to Tienken Road (5 miles of the 15 mile creek). This section is ARTIFICIAL ONLY, not fly only as previously noted. The creel limit is two fish in this section ( different than the five fish limit in the rest of the creek) and all trout species have to be 14 inches to keep through the gear regulation section.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd suggest Smallies on the fly. Huron is a prime Smallie river and readily taken on flies. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

jaytothekizzay said:


> Just not much trout fishin in the area... however the smallie fishin is world class
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


quoted for the truth. 

Also the leg work thing, LOL

J-


----------



## michigan made (Dec 13, 2011)

waded about a mile of a local creek today with no luck. had a GREAT time though. i'll be trying it again soon.


----------

